# [Fri 24th Feb 2012] Offline Club presents VIENNESE GYPSY-PUNK-SKA! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Feb 21, 2012)

Club starts 9pm
Band onstage: 11pm
DJs 9pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

Already a big name across Europe, and we've got the incredible ROY DE ROY returning to slam down some polka-punk beats and gypsy ska, backed by a fabulous line up of DJs, plus original videos, street photo slideshows and more. 

Also expect much drinking, dancing and party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly from the DJs till 2.30am!

LIVE ON STAGE:

ROY DE ROY

A red hot gypsy-punk quintet from Vienna, this band serves up an experimental cocktail of balkan, ska, klezmer and gypsy-punk. Already huge in Austria and picking up awards galore all over Europe, the band mix Balkan pola-punk with accordion, trumpet and danceable rhythms! 


More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/roy-de-roy-brixton-feb-2012.html


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2012)

This is tomorrow and it should be a lively one


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2012)

All ready for tonight's gig!


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

Some pics: 












http://www.urban75.org/blog/balkan-gypsy-ska-at-the-brixton-albert-24th-feb-2012/


----------

